# What Now..... ?



## TrixBarred (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok... let see...

Story idea - Check
Plot - Check
Writing Materials - Check
Ambiance and Trace Music - Check

Annnnnnnd..... nothing.
I have a problem when it comes to writing. Not sure if its similar to my real life self when it comes to doing things, but I seem to come up with ideas and such but never see them through. I admit my grammar is... somewhat lacking and my planning is somewhat not exsistant ^^;;.
I'm not quite sure how to begin this story I would like to write, and at times its a little frustrating ^^;;;
I asked a friend once for advice on how to write and she said that everyone has their own way of writing and its something you can't teach. I want to be a furry fiction writer, I really do, but I just don't know where to start to put myself on this path.

Can anyone offer some wisdom and insight that could help me ?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Poetigress (Aug 29, 2012)

Just take a deep breath and start. Plunge in wherever -- doesn't have to be at the beginning of the story, and more than likely you'll wind up changing the beginning by the time you're done anyway. Don't worry about the grammar or anything else; that's for the second draft and beyond.

Sometimes it can help to use a timer. If you tell yourself you're only going to write for 15 minutes (or 10, or even just 5), that can make it seem less intimidating. You can also try using different materials than usual -- if you write on the computer, try writing by hand, or vice versa. You can also try using materials that don't matter to you (I've written on the backs of junk mail envelopes, for example). Basically, do whatever you can to say to your brain "this doesn't matter, we're just fooling around, no big deal."

Then just repeat until the rough draft is done.


----------



## BRN (Aug 29, 2012)

I know where you're coming from. It's horrifying knowing you're perfectly in the position to write and know what you want to write, but it doesn't even seem to come out on the page!

But take a look at what you've written for this thread. There's a number of paragraphs right there! It's obvious you're already in the mood - maybe you should get rid of distractions like this forum, and clear your mind of these petty procrastinatory devices.


----------



## TrixBarred (Aug 29, 2012)

Poetigress said:


> Just take a deep breath and start. Plunge in wherever -- doesn't have to be at the beginning of the story, and more than likely you'll wind up changing the beginning by the time you're done anyway. Don't worry about the grammar or anything else; that's for the second draft and beyond.
> 
> Sometimes it can help to use a timer. If you tell yourself you're only going to write for 15 minutes (or 10, or even just 5), that can make it seem less intimidating. You can also try using different materials than usual -- if you write on the computer, try writing by hand, or vice versa. You can also try using materials that don't matter to you (I've written on the backs of junk mail envelopes, for example). Basically, do whatever you can to say to your brain "this doesn't matter, we're just fooling around, no big deal."
> 
> Then just repeat until the rough draft is done.



I never thought of just starting anywhere before. So I should just dive in and write ? No planning ?... Cause the planning isn't one of my strong suits, I struggle to plan ahead for things ^^;;;




SIX said:


> I know where you're coming from. It's horrifying knowing you're perfectly in the position to write and know what you want to write, but it doesn't even seem to come out on the page!
> 
> But take a look at what you've written for this thread. There's a number of paragraphs right there! It's obvious you're already in the mood - maybe you should get rid of distractions like this forum, and clear your mind of these petty procrastinatory devices.



Yeah it sucks when you want to but can't seem to XD
Well I will see what else people can offer for as advice, but I plan on using some of tomorrow to make a start. After all, we all have a story to tell that is unique to us. And if we don't tell it, no one else will.


----------



## Poetigress (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep, just write. Whatever scene or image is spurring you to write the story -- start there. Take 5 minutes and start now, as soon as you read this post. Just one sentence, or one paragraph. You can always come back to it later when you have more time, but the more you put it off, the harder things get.

As far as planning goes, if you're having trouble finishing things and winding up with a lot of half-finished stories because you don't know what's supposed to happen, then at some point you might want to try coming up with a rough plan for the story before you write, to see if that helps keep things from stalling. But if all you're trying to do right now is just get started, I wouldn't worry about it so much.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 29, 2012)

Heh, I was just having the same problem while trying to write something for the Thursday prompt and started to just browse through the forums in defeat.  It's a sign ^^.  Thank you for the advice Poetigress.


----------



## TrixBarred (Aug 29, 2012)

Poetigress said:


> Yep, just write. Whatever scene or image is spurring you to write the story -- start there. Take 5 minutes and start now, as soon as you read this post. Just one sentence, or one paragraph. You can always come back to it later when you have more time, but the more you put it off, the harder things get.
> 
> As far as planning goes, if you're having trouble finishing things and winding up with a lot of half-finished stories because you don't know what's supposed to happen, then at some point you might want to try coming up with a rough plan for the story before you write, to see if that helps keep things from stalling. But if all you're trying to do right now is just get started, I wouldn't worry about it so much.



Well I will be starting tomorrow because I won't be able to settle and focus until I have got my other thing done. 
And I know what you mean by always putting it off, saying that I will do it tomorrow. Yep, I always do that and it creates problems. I need to try and create a writing schedule or plan, do you think that would help at all ?


----------



## Aldino (Aug 29, 2012)

For me its always been about mood and location when writing. I need to be in a comfortable place and I can't write while stressed or angry. So if you are stressed about writing, try just making an outline and just add to it slowly. You just need enough for you to be comfortable and then the words will flow.

And it doesn't sound like you have any sort of time constraints too which really means you should be able to take your time and really relax while writing.


----------



## TrixBarred (Aug 29, 2012)

Aldino said:


> For me its always been about mood and location when writing. I need to be in a comfortable place and I can't write while stressed or angry. So if you are stressed about writing, try just making an outline and just add to it slowly. You just need enough for you to be comfortable and then the words will flow.
> 
> And it doesn't sound like you have any sort of time constraints too which really means you should be able to take your time and really relax while writing.



Yeah, I have tried writing at the local library (unfortunatly an hour travel away) but it feels a little awkard, and I get easily distracted in my own home. Maybes I just need to find a way to create a more calming in viroment of sorts. 
Yeah, currently have plenty of time. Too much I believe XD


----------



## Poetigress (Aug 29, 2012)

TrixBarred said:


> I need to try and create a writing schedule or plan, do you think that would help at all?



For a lot of people, it does, so it might be worth a try. Some schedule a regular date and time as if it were an appointment; others try for a certain amount of time or a certain word count per day.


----------



## TrixBarred (Aug 29, 2012)

Poetigress said:


> For a lot of people, it does, so it might be worth a try. Some schedule a regular date and time as if it were an appointment; others try for a certain amount of time or a certain word count per day.



Well I have gathered a lot of usual information and tips to help writing. I will be starting up tomorrow and working on my very first chapter, not at the start but working on different parts of it. Then hopefully by the end of the month I can put it all together and show the fruits of my labor. 
Might post a link to chapter one on this topic.



Once again thank you all very much for the tips. This has been by far the most useful of all the advice I have been given ^^


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 31, 2012)

I do agree with most stuff that has been said here, especially with Poetigress. But there is this one little thing that sort of bothers me.



TrixBarred said:


> Well I have gathered a lot of usual information and tips to help writing. I will be starting up tomorrow and working on my very first *chapter*, not at the start but working on different parts of it. Then hopefully by the end of the month I can put it all together and show the fruits of my labor.



A chapter, you say? Now, a chapter is a part of a bigger work, like a novel. And a novel can be rather large task for a very new writer. I have never written a novel, for example. If you really are new to writing, you might want to start from something smaller, like a short story. That's pretty much how I started writing, I wrote one hundred short stories (which sucked), but after those one hundred, I knew a lot more about writing and how I like telling stories. Additionally, short story can be very nontraditional, rule-breaking, while a good novel sort of has to fall into a certain format to really be a good reading experience. Novel has a beginning, the middle and the end. Short story can have those, or it might not. It can be just a slice-of-life, too. Or even more abstract. Micro-prose can be very interesting to write as well.

So yeah... not saying that you absolutely should not start with writing chapters, but definitely recommending to start from smaller, more manageable and, let's say, less strict, projects. Now that I think about it, it is kinda funny, that I feel a shorter prose being less limited. I reckon this just comes from my knowledge about what a novel actually is.

Anyway, I wish you luck. Writing as a hobby can be rather frustrating at times. You might work hours and hours on one piece and never really feel achieving anything. But when everything clicks and you manage to write something you feel and know is good, telling a story that is worth telling... yeah, that feeling is awesome.


----------



## TrixBarred (Sep 3, 2012)

panzergulo said:


> I do agree with most stuff that has been said here, especially with Poetigress. But there is this one little thing that sort of bothers me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Starting from the last bit. I agree that writing can be frustrating and hours worth of work can seem like something of a bit of a disappointment at times... but when you do figure out what it is that will make it work... the feeling is undescribable. 
I have tried to write and work out short stories but always ran into the problem of not being able to keep it short, I keep building and building on the story until it seems more like a couple of chapters rather than a short story. My problem is that I find it difficult to keep an idea small and simple, yes I agree to your comment that a novel size thing is going to be difficult... but I really don't know where to start : /


----------



## Contrast (Sep 3, 2012)

As a soon-to-be-published novelist I have several bits of advice. First of all, read "On Writing" by Stephen King. It helped me a lot with my first novel. As for starting, it sounds to me like you're trying to plot the whole thing beforehand. That's what's getting you all frazzled. Just chill and go with the flow. Stories usually end up writing themselves, anyway. King explains this best. A story is kind of like a fossil, a preexisting thing. Writing is the act of digging it up. If you can view your story as a fossil, a thing that already exists, then you don't have to worry about planning or plot. Just dig up the fossil.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 3, 2012)

To be honest, I've tried the 'digging up the fossil' approach many, many times, and I've found that what usually ends up happening is that I either get stuck or have to rewrite 90% of that fossil later to make it into something worthwhile.  Now, obviously you'll have to edit anything you write; that's just a part of writing.  But those times when I find myself having to edit the least amount are the times when I do a bit of planning.  Now, that's not to say I ever stick with the plan.  Usually I'll start writing from the outline and then diverge almost immediately when something comes up that requires it.  But it's very nice to have that skeleton there in the first place, for those times when I just don't have any idea what should happen next.  Maybe you'll ramble all over the outline you made, but if you get stuck it always gives you something to work toward, and that can often be invaluable.
I'm doing an outline right now for an old novel I took a long break from.  I took the break because I got stuck, and when I picked it back up again I realized I was still stuck.  So you know... in the end, the fossil thing is, after all, just a metaphor.  The story is still coming from you.


----------



## TrixBarred (Sep 4, 2012)

@Contrast - Well plot isn't quite the right term, I have thought out the story but thats about as best as I done. Planning isn't nesserciarly my strong point. But thanks for the advice, I will pick up the book at the weekend for a read ^^


@M. LeRenard - What do you mean by a skeleton and an outline ? Could you give me an example ? And thanks for commenting ^^


Oh and stupid question. But when you all say plan, what do you mean exactly ? Do you mean that you look at a chapter and right out certain points or something like that ?
Does anyone have a chapter plan of how they plan their chapters, just to give me an idea. 

I know that it may be a bit of a stretch and it isn't going to be easy. But I would like to write fur fiction as part of a living, I know its crazy. I want to try and see what I can accomplish and with writing I think thats my best shot. I enjoy to think of all these worlds and characters and would like to share them with others. I know I don't have much skills in terms of writing, and I failed english lit, but I think that once I start and keep going I can improve and at least come compitant at writing.


----------



## Contrast (Sep 4, 2012)

I wish I could help you more, TrixBarred. But the truth is that I just make everything up as I go along. Sometimes it's like I don't even have any control over my characters. They become "alive" and end up thinking and acting on their own, doing stuff I never would have expected. I know that sounds crazy, but it's the truth. Even as I write, it sometimes feels like I'm just along for the ride, watching as everything unfolds before me.

But maybe there is a bit of practical advice I can give you about starting. I usually start with my main protagonist. What's he like? What does he do? Why does he do it? Is he courageous? Lazy? Crazy? Depressed?
Then I think about what he does during the course of the day. Just follow him around on his normal routine. After I've thought about all this, a clear image usually pops into my head. It's my protagonist doing something that he normally does every day. Maybe he's painting a picture, maybe he's slacking off at his job, maybe he's about to rob somebody, or maybe he's just minding his own business walking down the street.
Then, of course, something happens that screws everything up and thrusts our hero into the actual story. I can't really give any more advice than that, seeing as how I don't know what your story is about, but I hope that helps you get started.

Oh, and one more thing. I'm not entirely sure about this, but I think there are several novelists who make a pretty good living writing only furry fiction. There are even Publishers out there who specialize in furry books. Check out this list: http://furplanet.com/shop/category.aspx?catid=136

Hope that helps.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 4, 2012)

TrixBarred said:


> @M. LeRenard - What do you mean by a skeleton and an outline ? Could you give me an example ? And thanks for commenting ^^


Just a basic outline, like what they teach you in high school English classes.
I. Introduction
  a. Main character is at a bar, a fight starts
  b. Police arrive as he's dusting off last guy
  c. Interrogation scene
  d. Let him go under surveillance
II. Body
  a. Attempts at ditching the police

...and so on and so forth.  Just write out the bare bones of the story like that so you have an idea where you want to go when.  Now, again, don't put too much work into it because chances are you'll end up going in another direction.  Writing is just like that, being a complex process.  Can't plan everything out in a story right from the get-go, after all, and if you're too rigid you'll just get stuck again.




> Oh and stupid question. But when you all say plan, what do you mean exactly ? Do you mean that you look at a chapter and right out certain points or something like that ?
> Does anyone have a chapter plan of how they plan their chapters, just to give me an idea.


I mean something like that above, but it could be as simple as jotting down a few notes while you're on the bus if an idea comes into your head.  You just have to find the right balance of detail.  You know... if you put in too much, your "planning" stage might be the rough draft, and if you put in too little you might as well just keep it all in your head.

This is just one method, anyhow.  If you can dig just sitting down and writing everything out, go for it.  The important thing is to just start vomiting words all over the page until you have the first iteration of your story.  That's the end goal at this stage for you.  So good luck.


----------



## TrixBarred (Sep 4, 2012)

@Contrast - Actually you have been a great help. I know what you mean by going along for the ride. When I go for a walk I normally just shove some music on and think of myself in the characters shoes, what they would say feel or be like in certain situations. Maybes I should be writing after each walk I take. It may not end up in the story but it could help if I ever get stuck.As for how to begin the story you actually helped me greatly. I kept thinking how to introduce the story, complicating matters more and more. Simple is sometimes the best route forward.
Thanks again Contrast ^^

@M. LeRenard - Thanks to you also, this should help me greatly as well. I never was really taught much in school, they decided to improve it after I had finished my final year ^^;;;
So I should try this for the first chapter. Then alter for each other chapter as I go on. 

Thanks to all of you for your help, I have the confidence to write and to create a fur story of my own ^^


----------

